# Derby roofing & Flooring Co - Derby august 2012



## mykez (Aug 5, 2012)

Excellent place here, but tread very carefully, no signs of drug use here ( I mention this prior to my self storage report) staying on the ground floor is fine, but accessing the top would need a good climb, I wasn't comfortable doing this on my own, so this site requires a revisit.

There is a few underground tunnels that I want to go back and check out too.

At the far end of the building isn't safe at all, beams falling down, big drops so extra care and attention need to be taken place here


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting building,shame there's not much left.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mykez (Aug 6, 2012)

I think there is more to it upstairs, also looked like the place goes underground, I need a torch and some assistance really to go deeper into the depths lol I will be returing


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 7, 2012)

This is the GNR warehouse in derby, ive only explored the outskirts of this, as i couldn't find a way in..


----------



## orangeacid (Sep 7, 2012)

+1 imyimyimy, it's the GNR warehouse 

mykez: did you end up going back for the underground bits? I know some other people on here did go down, but that was years ago, and I suspect it's changed a lot since all the works on the roads around this area, which have made the site a lot more visible.


----------



## birdinanaviary (Sep 7, 2012)

It is the gnr 
Underground was full of needles last report I heard so tread careful


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 7, 2012)

The basement is INCREDIBLE, definitely worth a look. No needles when I went there last.
Great photos btw!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 7, 2012)

Loved the picture with what looks like a crushed car? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 12, 2012)

That motor is going to need a "tidy up"to pass the M.O.T..........nice pics pal.


----------



## Tautop (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for a great post, and for the underground basements it is very easy to get there, as you can see in the 6 picture, you need to just drop down there and go left(from the picture view), for safer trip down go from the other side. Just dont forget - you will need a torch a good one and if with batteries, take some more in case. I just went there few days ago for second time. For torch i used my iphones torch, so didnt see much. No clue of people both times. Also when you go down just go straight to the end then right(ofcourse check the sides, for inteerests) then go straight to the end also again turn right and straight to a smaller path were at the end you will find yourself nearly in the same place. So good luck if you going to go there!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like a great mooch! Nice pics.


----------

